# Fighting Boredom



## Coughing Prophet (Nov 4, 2009)

So for the past week or so, I've been squatting in a box car located on the East Side of Anchorage Alaska. Using packages of anti-irritant insulation for a mattress, nightstand, and recliner is about all the comfort I have. I am wearing all of my gear as I sleep in my -30 sleeping bag and am able to stay relatively warm. 

This won't last long once the snow starts falling, and the ice starts building. Lucky for me, right next door are two more abandoned houses that are covered in black mold (which isn't a problem in the winter) where I can have heating and be able to conceal the smoke in the night hours. 

The problem isn't survival, nor is it food, but entertainment. A lot of my friends who aren't into the lifestyle have college and work (blech) and aren't out and about until later at night. The majority of my time is spent doing absolutely nothing. Reading, library browsing, scoping the area, and more boring things (granted they were fun when I first started at them)

So I want to hear some methods of entertainment, and what situation you are in.


----------



## theodore kaczynski (Nov 4, 2009)

start playing sudoku!i couldnt stand it for years but got into it about 6 months back,now every free minute is spent staring at squares figuring out which number goes where...
failing that,learn a skill.get down to the library,take an extended lend of a book on woodwork or whatever and get stuck in.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Nov 4, 2009)

Music. Drawing. Writing. Painting. Reading. Masturbation.

Broke as hell, trying to find work to pay debts off to family.


----------



## oldmanLee (Nov 4, 2009)

Get a file(10",best quality mill bastard cut),and a piece of good quality steel.Draw out a blade you like in marker,wrap the handle area to improve the grip,and start filing.did this many a day out on the road,and made some great kinves.


----------



## keg (Nov 4, 2009)

drink,and make stuff to drink


----------



## hvforge (Nov 5, 2009)

Scout out second hand places for an instrument and teach yourself...I saw a violin once for next to nothing. Think they wanted like $15. If you don't have the money, improvise! I've heard of people making pretty mad hammered dulcimers out of stuff they found for free. If you want, PM me and I'll try to find some old info I had on the subject. 
I really like the idea of knife making, too.


----------



## finn (Nov 5, 2009)

Wood carving is a good skill which does take some time to get good at, just don't cut yourself too badly- that's what I did. If you get super lucky, you might find someone who will apprentice you in exchange for your free help- and then learn some difficult skill.


----------



## Coughing Prophet (Nov 5, 2009)

All good ideas, thanks everyone for taking the time to put in your two cents. Keep em comin'!


----------



## nitepeepole (Nov 7, 2009)

i'm writing a book. but yeah...knife making does sound pretty bad ass. so does learning to play an instrument...im thinking piano....just put some wheels on it...


----------



## Beer Mortal (Nov 9, 2009)

i write lyrics 
or sketch, read and take notes in my head of what ive read.
i craft things (jewelry,patches,bags,alter clothes and shoes.) 
collect junk and treasure, explore new lands..
play with animals and cook 
explore fruit and veggie markets (its fun to see stuff youve never seen or get stuff youve never eaten)
make art around the city your in (wheatpaste,graffiti, draw on stuff..)

i think my mind is constantly thinking of ways to never become bored, im constantly doing things otherwise ill go crazy


----------



## wartomods (Nov 9, 2009)

chess


----------



## wartomods (Nov 9, 2009)

enroll in any library activty or sumting


----------



## connerR (Nov 9, 2009)

paint a mural inside the boxcar


----------



## Apples (Nov 16, 2009)

connerR said:


> paint a mural inside the boxcar



That was gonna be my idea. 

I suffer from the same problem of boredom.


----------



## lobotomy3yes (Nov 16, 2009)

I would take out books on local flora and fauna. Explore around, take notes, see what you can find. Science sounds boring to some people, but it is such a great feeling to see something and recognize it's name, functions, etc.

Besides, you never know when you will find something interesting. Peter Kropotkin, famed Russian anarchist, wrote his book Mutual Aid based partially on observations he made in Siberia while stationed there by the military. I think it is kind of funny that his book actually made much more of an influence upon evolutionary theory than it did anarchism, though it is pretty important all around. Just an interesting fact.

Anyway, I ramble. Practice the scientific method! It will keep you busy at least.


----------



## madewithpaint (Nov 16, 2009)

exploring, crafting, making music, collecting weird items, and graffiti always work for me. books come in handy too.


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Nov 16, 2009)

Writing used to be something I did quite often to relieve my boredom. In fact I was working on a short piece of fiction a few years ago, unfortunately I lost it somewhere. I was thinking I'd pick it up again since I've been having my own encounters with extreme boredom lately.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 26, 2009)

drinking can fuck with your body heat
stick to heroin and morphine


----------

